# Ziwipeak or Stella & Chewy?



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

If you have the choice, which would you prefer? They both have good reviews when I checked but I'm not really sure what their difference is aside from flavor. 

Casper is such a picky eater and would only eat a bit of his food each time. I usually give him 3/4 cup of kibble and about 2 tbs of wet food but he rarely finishes them. Sometimes I feel like I throw more food away than what he eats...And he seems to have gotten worse ever since Casey came along so I'm worried. 

I currently feed him Fromm Salmon a La Veg and Turducken (BB's wet food). I know he loves Stella & Chewy treats but I'm open to suggestion if anyone has a food they can recommend for picky eaters. 

We also have a vet appointment tomorrow just to make sure everything is okay with him. I'm really hoping I'm just overreacting and worrying over nothing.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

3/4 cup seems lot a lot to me. Both of mine get 1/2 cup per day split into two meals.
1/4 cup plus 1/2 teaspoon of wet morning and early evening. Sometimes Cassie doesn't finish even that much. Neither of my guys are skinny. Cassie is about 6 1/2 lbs and Bogie is around 9 lbs. They get very few treats. How much does Casper weigh? Maybe he just doesn't need as much food as you are giving him.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I haven't tried Ziwipeak but my dogs love Stella and Chewys. If I want to get weight on a dog, it does the trick very well!!! I get the Duck Duck Goose one and it's easy to crumble in the bowl with kibble. I do not wet it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley & Dakota have Venison & Fish ZiwiPeak and LOVE it! I switched to ZiwiPeak near to 2 years ago & haven't looked back. You do need to be strict with the portion sizes though - at first I wasn't paying that much attention to it, and Harley started to put on weight. Now I am very strict with how much they get, and both their weights are perfect.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> 3/4 cup seems lot a lot to me. Both of mine get 1/2 cup per day split into two meals.
> 1/4 cup plus 1/2 teaspoon of wet morning and early evening. Sometimes Cassie doesn't finish even that much. Neither of my guys are skinny. Cassie is about 6 1/2 lbs and Bogie is around 9 lbs. They get very few treats. How much does Casper weigh? Maybe he just doesn't need as much food as you are giving him.


Casper is 9 lbs as of his last weigh-in 3 weeks ago. I don't think he's skinny but I can feel his ribs when I hold him. My vet did say that I'm supposed to be able to feel it, just not see it. But with his hair, it's hard to see it either way. :huh:

I'm sorry, I meant to put 1/2 cup - not 3/4. :blush: Like I said, he rarely finishes his food though. 



bellaratamaltese said:


> I haven't tried Ziwipeak but my dogs love Stella and Chewys. If I want to get weight on a dog, it does the trick very well!!! I get the Duck Duck Goose one and it's easy to crumble in the bowl with kibble. I do not wet it.


All my fluffs love the Stella and Chewy Super Beef treat so I decided to get the dinner roll version of it but I'm thinking of rotating it to give them a variety. I'll try the Duck Goose next time. 



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Harley & Dakota have Venison & Fish ZiwiPeak and LOVE it! I switched to ZiwiPeak near to 2 years ago & haven't looked back. You do need to be strict with the portion sizes though - at first I wasn't paying that much attention to it, and Harley started to put on weight. Now I am very strict with how much they get, and both their weights are perfect.


Unfortunately, my local store doesn't sell Ziwipeak so I got Stella and Chewy for now. But if I don't notice an improvement on his eating habits, I'll place an order of Ziwipeaks online. Thanks!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Harley & Dakota have Venison & Fish ZiwiPeak and LOVE it! I switched to ZiwiPeak near to 2 years ago & haven't looked back. You do need to be strict with the portion sizes though - at first I wasn't paying that much attention to it, and Harley started to put on weight. Now I am very strict with how much they get, and both their weights are perfect.


That's what my two malts eat; interesting but vension and fish is their flavor too


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Don't know about Ziwipeak at all. But my 2 girls have been on Stella and Chewy's freeze-dried for about 3 years and LOVE!!! it. I rotate all the flavors. I just break up the patties on top of the kibbles and they free feed. That way, when they are hungry...they eat! Don't ever have to throw anything out because it can just sit out until they eat it. HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I have heard of Stella & Chewy and know many who like it, but I have never personally tried it. My two were on Ziwi Peak and I LOVE it!!!!! Gidget ate Lamb and Lulu ate Venison. I will share why I took them off so if anyone has a solution PLEASE share so I can put them back on. I fed Gidget 1/8 cup 2x a day and Lulu a little less than 1/4 cup 2x a day. My problem: Lulu put on weigh but I feel that if I cut her back any more she won't hardly have any food. Gidget's urine has a very strong odor as well as her breath. I have switched them to Acana Duck and Barlett Pear and give Acana Pacifica on Tues & Thurs. They get 25 kibbles (I litterally count out) with Nupro on top that makes a liver flavor gravy they love and lap their food down! I just prefer ZP over kibble for their teeth. I have been told I can give a meaty bone 1 or 2 times a week to help keep teeth clean, but I am personally scared of raw meaty bones.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't go wrong with either of them really. Both are excellent! The only thing that worries me is that people may not rehydrate them with plenty of warm water. Much too high of protein to not reconstitute with plenty of water. You could easily raise the liver enzymes in a dog with undiagnosed asymptomatic MVD (which the majority of all Maltese are). And on top of that, really stresses and overworks the kidneys.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the inputs! 

I've noticed an improvement with Casper's feeding habits since I've added Stella and Chewy to his food! :chili: I add a some warm water on his kibble first then add 1/4 of the small patty and mix them well so he can't just pick on the treat. He now finishes his 1/4 cup of food for breakfast and dinner! Yay! 

I also make sure that he has a clean bowl of cold water every time. Yet even with water...he is very picky. He won't drink if there's no ice because he doesn't see anything floating. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

2nd that 3/4 cup seems like a lot for 2x a day depending on the weight of the dog. but my dog also leaves some dry, unless he's super hungry. Imo, a tiny tiny bit underweight is better than overweight, so if he needs extra calories i feed him really healthy treats, ones that are better than most dog food. And since my dog only needs 250cals a day, one 25cal dog treat adds just what he needs. Blue Buffalo wilderness treats have amazing ingredients, they are better than the vast majority of dog foods out there and a perfect addition to feeding.

In addition to his Fromm dry, I feed my dog both Ziwi peak AND stella and chewys, (just bought a few bags of the stella chewys on dog.com, they have a 20% off S&C promo right now, plus 10% cashback with mr rebates, plus $10 off $60 code, so i got them for $17 each, vs. $27). I mostly feed them those when i need him to eat before i leave as it takes him a while to care to eat up some dry.

Either one is an excellent choice, it's probably easier to buy 1 small bag of Stella and chewys @ $10 to see if your pup likes it, vs. a whole bag of the ziwi, but both are great and it's a rare dog that doesn't like them. And you can always start feeding one, then in a few months switch to the other, wait til he gets bored and switch back. 

Agree, the S&C should be fed rehydrated. Right on the package they make it very clear that a dog should consume 1/4 cup of water for every patty they eat, and an 8lb eats 3.2 patties a day, better to start them off with the water in the patty.

edit: lol, srry, i see you already figured it out and got the stella. . 

in that case, read through my post and check out the promo, it's a very good deal.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAY for Casper :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Can't go wrong with either of them really. Both are excellent! The only thing that worries me is that people may not rehydrate them with plenty of warm water. Much too high of protein to not reconstitute with plenty of water. You could easily raise the liver enzymes in a dog with undiagnosed asymptomatic MVD (which the majority of all Maltese are). And on top of that, really stresses and overworks the kidneys.


Thanks for that, Crystal :thumbsup: 

Snowy and Crystal tried the treat from S&C today. They both loved it. Crystal didn't want to stop where as Snowy looked like he was ok with me stopping giving more. 

We got the freeze-dried chicken dinner as well, but we didn't try that yet. 
I was planning 1/2 (or 1/4) a patti for each only in the morning. Evening time, they get the enough amount of Ziwi Peak (not too much and not too little). 

I have the water thought in mind for S&C after reading your post although in the instruction of feeding: they give two options for freeze dried: either feed as it is or rehydrate them. I guess for smaller dogs like a maltese, rehydrate will be a better idea. Let's see and hope that the malts will like it wet. I am thinking, when you soak it in warm water in a bowl, do you then remove the water or serve it as it is? I "guess" is to add enough (not too much) water to wet it, then no need to remove any water to remove anything from the food. Your thoughts? or anyone else?

S&C are new to S&C


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> Thanks for that, Crystal :thumbsup:
> 
> Snowy and Crystal tried the treat from S&C today. They both loved it. Crystal didn't want to stop where as Snowy looked like he was ok with me stopping giving more.
> 
> ...


Got your message sweet girl! I put on more water then what is called for in any freeze dried or dehydrated food. My feeling is the more water the better. So I wouldn't drain any off. Let them lap it up like yummy broth. If their faces are a little messy, then maybe they can dive into the pool. :innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Got your message sweet girl! I put on more water then what is called for in any freeze dried or dehydrated food. My feeling is the more water the better. So I wouldn't drain any off. Let them lap it up like yummy broth. If their faces are a little messy, *then maybe they can dive into the pool.* :innocent:


Thanx for the response  
@words in bold - :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: now that will solve it :thumbsup: ... Not about the messy fact but whether they'll prefer it more wet or less to eat (they're picky eaters in general). I guess that they have no choice if they wanted that  I'll gind that out tomorrow.


----------

